# Japanese pop/rock music



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

So, there's no doubt that I'm a bit of a Japanophile. I study the language (reading, writing, and speaking it), I study the culture, the history, etc. And most of it started with the music; I decided that it was simply the coolest-sounding language in existence (in particular when sung) and I had to study it. Even though I don't understand much of what I hear in the songs, I just love listening to the language. (And yes, I do like anime!)

In terms of Japanese music, the pop music is what appeals to me the most (a lot of the stuff I like is "cute", which is another thing that appeals to me). Artists like Kumi Koda, Ai Otsuka, Aya Matsuura, Ayumi Hamasaki, 96Neko, and numerous vocaloid (computerized) acts like Hatsune Miku and Len and Rin Kagamine. I even like traditional Okinawan music like "Asadoya Yunta".

Is anyone else interested in this type of or other types of Japanese music? Any recommendations? Would love to hear about more


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I only know one Japanese pop star, Utada Hikaru, who's claim to fame came from the use of her songs in the Kingdom Hearts video games.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I wouldn't say that Japanese music has entered my orbit all that often but I have fond 1970s memories of both the Sadistic Mika Band and Yellow Magic Orchestra. More recently I have enjoyed some stuff by Acid Mothers Temple but can't claim to be a devotee.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Do you know Jun Togawa?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There is not a lot of Japanese rock in my CD collection, but I have a soft spot for the prog band Shingetsu, and their self-titled album. Beautiful.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Some Japanese bands I like, not really on the "pop" side of the spectrum, but see what you think.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ruins is awesome. I love them. I'll check out the other ones too.


----------



## MiniJamesW (Jul 24, 2013)

I love Japanese Pop/Rock music. I have a lot of favorites but I've recently just found out about Yutaka Ozaki who I think is really great. I love Utada Hikaru, Ayumi Hamasaki, Ayumi Ishida, Ayaka Hirahara, Kyu Sakamoto, Salyuu, Yumi Matsutoya, Miyuki Nakajima, Mai Kuraki, Ai Otsuka, Ringo Sheena, Tomoko Kawase, ah and there's so much more I would need to check my iTunes to look at the others. I also love Yellow Magic Orchestra, Happy End, and Ryuichi Sakamoto's work.

I also love the soundtracks of Japanese video games. Shoji Meguro the composer for the Shin Megami Tensei Persona series has a really good J-Pop and Japanese Hip-Hop sound in his music. There are other Japanese VG soundtracks I love but I can't think of any right now that fit the Japanese Pop sound.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a few I like:

Piana, aus, Cokiyu, Pizzicato Five, Hi-Posi, capsule, OOIOO, Oorutaichi, Nujabes, Ni-Hao!, Nobuko Hori, Shelling, Shiina Ringo, World's End Girlfriend

Mummy the Peepshow, 0.8秒と衝撃。, Shonen Knife, Mass of the Fermenting Dregs, Midori, Matryoshka, polyABC, Seagull Screaming Kiss Her Kiss Her, Skirt no Naka, Hosome, Polysics

Les Rallizes Dénudés, Melt-Banana, 1000 Travels of Jawaharlal, Government Alpha, Incapacitants, Masonna

I tried to group them into: most relaxing electro blippery at the top, rocking craziness in the middle, and demented noise soaked weirdness at the bottom.

This might be the most infectious song ever, don't blame me if you need electric shock treatment or snack foods to get over it.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I came here to post The Boredoms, but Crudblud beat me to it.






As for Acid Mothers Temple, I really like some of their stuff but I find them pretty inconsistent. I like the name more than the music.

Another cool Japanese prog/psych band





And another





All the Japanese music I know is psychedelic apparently.

EDIT: Forgot DJ Krush! Definitely deserves a mention.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I was thinking 'what a great tune' then I realized it was from FFVII, and it all made sense.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the soundtrack to Cowboy Bebop (animé series) by Yoko Kanno.


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not very knowledgeable about japanese music, but let me tell you I really really really REALLY like Shiina Ringo, also mentioned by quack.

Boris play pretty intersting ... ambientpostpunknoiserock? 

If you don't mind your music with a bit of cheese , maybe you'll find Malize Mizer pretty cool. I do at least.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

One has to go back a number of years, but a few decades ago there was a singer who had an especially pleasing voice. I will recommend this singer because I think she might appeal to your tastes too, Tristan.






Her name is Yamaguchi Momoe.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

A band called Midori sorta deconstructs cutesy Japanese pop. Think Jpop (+ real instruments and talent) beaten over the head with a hardcore punk jazz stick. The result is pretty perverse.





Can only find them on youtube live with crappy sound quality.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I enjoy J-Rock/ Metal. Most of the band introduced by their anime/tokusatsu soundtrack, such as L'Arc-en-Ciel. Then in Metal genre, Loudness by guitarist Akira Takasaki is legend.

And in J-Pop, you should aware of phenomenon, AKB48.


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's a few bands I like listening to. Mostly Visual Kei scene.

Malice Mizer - 




Velvet Eden - 




Ziggy - 




Moi Dix Mois - 




Janne da Arc -


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well, since no one confirmed whether or not they have heard of Jun Togawa, I will just post some of her stuff here.


















A lot of people might find her music annoying, but beneath all the ridiculous singing, costumes and lyrics is just a core of pure awesomeness.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

That's funny, Jurian...the whole time since I opened the thread I've been hearing this Loudness song in my head!! I can't remember the name but it's one of their 'hits'. I just saw them on tv the other day in one of those 80's 10-band lineup shows. Definitely legend. And thanks for introducing me to AKB48...what a bunch of bunnies!

I, personally, like these guys:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Lots of good posts, guys!  Some stuff I've heard of before, and a lot I've never heard of.

And one that I forgot to mention. If you've never heard of Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, now's as good a time as ever:

*Kyary Pamyu Pamyu* - Ninja Re Bang Bang


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

You guys are crazy 

......


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Crazy is cool.





















(Unless you really are crazy, then it's not cool, not at all.)


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

violadude said:


> Well, since no one confirmed whether or not they have heard of Jun Togawa, I will just post some of her stuff here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you heard of Yapoos? Her first band, some sorta experimental new wave. Something like Kate Bush meets early Talking Heads.

Bjork and Lady Gaga wish they had a quarter of her originality. Ok, Bjork may have a quarter, but not Lady Gaga.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

L'arc en ciel/laruku. I like them, it's like nostalgia because they were the first Jpop band I discovered.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I only like Dragon Ball's soundtracks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Two of my very different favorite Japanese exports.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

In the 1980s there was a "technopop" craze that hit Japan. Perhaps the best exponent of the style was a group called Yellow Magic Orchestra, or Y.M.O.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Oh, good one. Note however that they go all the way back to the 70s, and were sort of peers of Kraftwerk.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is an interesting song that is a fusion of metal and j-pop:






It certainly has the cute factor that I love


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I've recently been infatuated with Boris, among other things


----------



## getth (Mar 12, 2014)

Japanese pop song that I first heard..., first love - utada hikaru..


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

As the OP refers to "other"...

I enjoy Japanese traditional music. For example, both volumes of The Art of the Shakuhachi, performed by Kifu Mitsuhashi.


----------

